# Squonk Genius - Squonk on any mod



## Rude Rudi (16/12/17)

Looks cool - at least some innovation...

Basically the same as an RDTA but "squonkable"

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/12/17)

Similar to this but for all mods.


I would imagine that the overhang (or rather underhang) on some RDAs (with the Squonk Genius)will bug the hell out of some vaperists. This wouldn't bug me. Would like to find an honest review of both of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NVee (30/8/18)

Not sure if this is hybrid safe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (30/8/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Looks cool - at least some innovation...
> 
> Basically the same as an RDTA but "squonkable"
> 
> ...


Seems like a cool idea.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/8/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Similar to this but for all mods.
> View attachment 116544
> 
> I would imagine that the overhang (or rather underhang) on some RDAs (with the Squonk Genius)will bug the hell out of some vaperists. This wouldn't bug me. Would like to find an honest review of both of them.


I think this one works only for tube mods.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft (31/8/18)

NVee said:


> Not sure if this is hybrid safe...



Looking at the first photo it seems as though the positive pin is fairly protruding, as long as it isn't sprung or self adjusting I'm sure it would be safe.


----------



## Modyrts (31/8/18)

That looks like a floating pin simular to those found on RTAs

Waiting for a review because not sure i trust this at the moment 

Will it come in copper or brass?


----------



## Anvil (31/8/18)

I have to also wonder how badly this will affect the resistance reading of your coil. I have to assume that much extra metal between the mod and atty would throw off the reading by a bit, just not sure how much.


----------



## Daniel (31/8/18)

Don't get your hopes up ....


----------

